# Sandgroper Christmas Case 2006 Consumption



## Guest Lurker (13/12/06)

We all know that here in the West, we make beer, not frivolous posts. 

But one of the aims of the Christmas Case is to get feedback. We also need to know what order to drink them in. And I intend to start on Saturday evening. So copy and update the list below with
1) pressure filled/bottle conditioned
2) yeast if applicable
3) best after drinking date
etc

and once you start drinking them, add some comments to the thread on how the beers taste to you.

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly 
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash
22. Tony M


----------



## Hillbilly (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash
22. Tony M


----------



## Ash in Perth (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy 
14. factor 
15. mika_lika 
16. roger mellie 
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now. 
22. Tony M


----------



## JasonY (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy
14. factor
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M


----------



## facter (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M


----------



## Goat (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M


----------



## Asher (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now



21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M


----------



## Tony M (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now

21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## deebee (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now

21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## ant (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## JasonY (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.

Somehow mine vanished ...


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.

Some tasty beers by the sounds.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/12/06)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
> 2. Corellion
> 3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 36d), bottle conditioned, ready about now.
> 4. Simon W
> ...


----------



## barfridge (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## mika (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait 
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## BigAl (13/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait 
16. roger mellie
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## sinkas (14/12/06)

BigAl said:


> 1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
> 2. Corellion
> 3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
> 4. Simon W
> ...


----------



## roger mellie (14/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait 
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned, 
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## Kroozy (14/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/12/06)

Just opened a bottle of my contri., and it was flat as a witches tit.
The PET bottles feel hard as if carbed up, but after being in the fridge for an hour the bottle felt soft and under carbed. Any ideas? No off flavours though.

This one may be best after next easter, if there is any residual yeast/sugar left to carb.


----------



## mika (14/12/06)

Sinkas dropped off the list somewhere along the way.

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb
11. sinkas : "Saisonweizen" wheat beer fermented with WY3056, with late addition of reculutered Saison Dupont yeast, Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now I think.
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


----------



## JasonY (15/12/06)

Had a tester of mine tonight and it is over-gassed ... no need to wait on this one. Hops seem to have mellowed a lot from the keg I am drinking. I can still see so it wont send you blind


----------



## ausdb (16/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb - "Santas ornery Bitter", Bottle conditioned, WY1332 (Northwest, nice yeast please culture it) bottled recently (today) enjoy it (hopefully) on New Years Day or later.
11. sinkas : "Saisonweizen" wheat beer fermented with WY3056, with late addition of reculutered Saison Dupont yeast, Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now I think.
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.

Looks like we have a good spread of "Ready to Drinks" and "Wait a whiles" so there should be steady consumption thorughout the Festive season.


----------



## Simon W (16/12/06)

Phew, I'm not the last!

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W - Hopburst Amber Ale(hmmmm), Bottle Conditioned, WY1332 Northwest(snap! ausdb), Bottled today(15th), label has BA:30/12/06 but give it longer if ya can. Very cloudy so expect plenty yeast! Quality not guaranteed. No refunds!
5. deebee - A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb - "Santas ornery Bitter", Bottle conditioned, WY1332 (Northwest, nice yeast please culture it) bottled recently (today) enjoy it (hopefully) on New Years Day or later.
11. sinkas : "Saisonweizen" wheat beer fermented with WY3056, with late addition of reculutered Saison Dupont yeast, Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now I think.
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.

Edit: removed emote


----------



## Ash in Perth (16/12/06)

I am sad to announce that my bottles will have dodgy hand written labels. after a long fight with my printer this morning, i lost. below is the semi-dodgy label that should have been



edit: thats not me in the photo.


----------



## deebee (16/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W - Hopburst Amber Ale(hmmmm), Bottle Conditioned, WY1332 Northwest(snap! ausdb), Bottled today(15th), label has BA:30/12/06 but give it longer if ya can. Very cloudy so expect plenty yeast! Quality not guaranteed. No refunds!
5. deebee - Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale. A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb - "Santas ornery Bitter", Bottle conditioned, WY1332 (Northwest, nice yeast please culture it) bottled recently (today) enjoy it (hopefully) on New Years Day or later.
11. sinkas : "Saisonweizen" wheat beer fermented with WY3056, with late addition of reculutered Saison Dupont yeast, Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now I think.
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled erm...tonight, it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.

Just updated with the name of my beer to avoid confusion.


----------



## deebee (16/12/06)

Just sorting these out now. I didn't pick up ausdb's Santa's Ornery Bitter!

20 bottles only!


EDIT: Wait, change that. I DID get the ornery bitter, but didn't get barfridge's Belgian Golden Strong. Looks like we will have to have another party at GL's house, especially if Corellion turns up with his carton of VB. I want that Boonie doll.


----------



## Whistlingjack (16/12/06)

Well, we didn't have as many posts as the QLD swap, or a pig on a spit, but there were some great brewers at the swap.

Just got back to my brother's place, after a hairy 10 minute drive. What are those yellow poles on the corners with the three coloured lights?

Seriously, what a great bunch of guys in attendance.

I got my full quota. I listened to the instructions from GL, in fear of subverting the process...


----------



## facter (16/12/06)

Was nice to meet some of you guys - very sorry if I was a tad anti social, quite unlike me, I was really really busted up from my birthday drinks last night - ive only jsut woken up again after going to sleep after the case swap!


Really looking forward to checking out these brews guys!







... really hope mine was all finished before it got bottled hehehehe


----------



## barfridge (17/12/06)

deebee said:


> Just sorting these out now. I didn't pick up ausdb's Santa's Ornery Bitter!
> 
> 20 bottles only!
> EDIT: Wait, change that. I DID get the ornery bitter, but didn't get barfridge's Belgian Golden Strong. Looks like we will have to have another party at GL's house, especially if Corellion turns up with his carton of VB. I want that Boonie doll.


My beer was called 'Toby'. So if you have a label design stolen from Duvel, then it's mine.

Cheers to Captain Sensible for hosting the day, yourself and Fleur are always great hosts.

So the next job is to sort the ready from the still carbonating brews, I hope everyone pays close attention to the list.


----------



## barfridge (17/12/06)

1. Guest Lurker aka Captain Sensible - Green Tea Rice Lager (with apologies to Asher). Bottle conditioned, Munich 2308, just bottled, let it gas up till about 10 January. Dont expect the chill haze to go away.
2. Corellion
3. Vlad the Pale Aler, Transylvanian Pale Ale (BJCP 27a), bottle conditioned, ready about noww.
4. Simon W - Hopburst Amber Ale(hmmmm), Bottle Conditioned, WY1332 Northwest(snap! ausdb), Bottled today(15th), label has BA:30/12/06 but give it longer if ya can. Very cloudy so expect plenty yeast! Quality not guaranteed. No refunds!
5. deebee - Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale. A heavily hopped malty ale brewed with WY1318, a bit like an IPA. Bottled 2.12.06; ready to drink but better in a fortnight or two.
6. Goat - Belgian Wit, bottled 16-12-2006 (carbonated) best after 2025
7. chillamacgilla73 - Weizenbock brewed with 3068(Ferm stalled @1.022 - added 1272 to tidy up), Bottle conditioned, bottled 06.11.06 - good now but will improve for 3-6months(~7%)
8. ant - Strong London Ale (AG). Bottle conditioned with 1968, brewed mid/end Sept 06, bottled mid Oct 06. Plenty of carb (bit TOO much for style), could do with as long as you'll leave it to mellow (6.9%) but OK drinking now
9. JasonY - APA, Bottle conditioned, Bottled 3/12 I think, WY1056. Should be gassed up by xmas new years I hope.
10. ausdb - "Santas ornery Bitter", Bottle conditioned, WY1332 (Northwest, nice yeast please culture it) bottled recently (today) enjoy it (hopefully) on New Years Day or later.
11. sinkas : "Saisonweizen" wheat beer fermented with WY3056, with late addition of reculutered Saison Dupont yeast, Bottle conditioned, ready to drink now I think.
12. Whistlingjack - hefeweizen, bottle conditioned, recultured Hofbru yeast, drinking now and should be consumed before the end of February.
13. Kroozy - English Summer Ale, bottle conditioned, S-04, Best 2 weeks ago.
14. factor - Fletchweizen (hefeweizen), bottle conditioned, WL Hefeweizen IV, best sometime after New Years Id say. Partial
15. mika_lika - Golden Harvest Ale (Summer Ale), US-56, Bottle Conditioned, Best after 23rd Dec. But wouldn't be a bad thing to leave it a couple of weeks longer...if you can wait
16. roger mellie - AG Summer Ale brewed to 8B style, 1084 yeast, brewed October, ready to drink now, bottle conditioned,
17. Hillbilly - APA, Bottle conditioned, US-56, Best after 21-12-06, K+K / partial man but gave it my best shot! Cant wait for the swap what a great idea, thanx GL.
18. BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager, Bottle Conditioned, Danish Lager WY2042, Best now, been cold conditioning for 4 weeks.
19. Barfridge - 'Toby' - A Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Bottled 14/12/06 with Belgian Abbey II (1762), it's only 9% so might be best to leave it for a while.
20. Asher - Bottle conditioning finished- WY2206 Bavarian Lager, Will improve with some cold conditioning... but ready to go now
21. Ash - Bavarian Suprise! Pale lager (WL833 bottle conditioned), 'Red' Lager (WL833 bottle conditioned) or Wheat (Wy3056 Bottle Conditioned) all are ready now.
22. Tony M---Octoberfest. Brewed 26/6..Kegged 10/08..Bottled recently.WY2206.Ready to go.


updated details of my entry, to save confusion

For anybody who doesn't get the name of the beer - have a look here:


----------



## Hillbilly (17/12/06)

facter said:


> Was nice to meet some of you guys - very sorry if I was a tad anti social, quite unlike me, I was really really busted up from my birthday drinks last night - ive only jsut woken up again after going to sleep after the case swap!
> Really looking forward to checking out these brews guys!
> ... really hope mine was all finished before it got bottled hehehehe



Besides running round the yard naked, taking GL dogs for pony rides and dropping burnouts on every driveway in the street I think you behaved quite well.  

Thanx GL for hosting the swap and having your tasty beers on tap, I'm sure after finishing these bottles I'll have no choice but make the leap to the dark side. :beer: 

Hillbilly.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/06)

deebee said:


> Just sorting these out now. I didn't pick up ausdb's Santa's Ornery Bitter!
> 
> 20 bottles only!
> EDIT: Wait, change that. I DID get the ornery bitter, but didn't get barfridge's Belgian Golden Strong. Looks like we will have to have another party at GL's house, especially if Corellion turns up with his carton of VB. I want that Boonie doll.



The good thing about Mr Corelion not turning up is we have a backup crate of spares. The backup crate will be sitting in the bar for the next couple of weeks, anyone who missed a bottle drop in and grab a replacement. Any later than 2 weeks and I will be drinking them.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/06)

A few photos from the day.

The bottles lined up in my bar while I provide shouted instructions to participants. DO NOT take a bottle from your row!


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/06)

L to R
Simon W, Barfridge, WhistlingJack,Hillbilly


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/06)

Somewhere in this photo can be seen AshinPerth, Asher, Ant, Sinkas, JasonY, TonyM, BigAl, AusDB


----------



## deebee (17/12/06)

barfridge said:


> My beer was called 'Toby'. So if you have a label design stolen from Duvel, then it's mine.
> 
> Cheers to Captain Sensible for hosting the day, yourself and Fleur are always great hosts.
> 
> So the next job is to sort the ready from the still carbonating brews, I hope everyone pays close attention to the list.




*Sheepish grin* I wasn't even drunk at the time. But yeah I didn't miss any bottles. 20 was all there was. 

Thanks as always to Fleur and Simon for a great gig.


----------



## mika (17/12/06)

Alright...well my Mate and sometime member of this forum is heading back to Sydney, so we decided to crack the first case beer in celebration;

*Herrlicher Hefeweizen*

Pop the cap and there appears to be plenty of carb, doesn't head up in the glass much though. Out of 3 glasses the best was a thin persistent head which is chasing the beer to the bottom of the glass. The rest showed a thin head that dissappeared very quickly. Good be my glass cleaning regime though.
It seems a fair bit darker than I'd expect for this style of beer, but that could just be my expectations.
Has the cloudiness typical of the style, tastes very smooth and quite malty (?)
Now don't get me wrong, this beer is certainly drinkable but apart from that it's all a bit bland. I couldn't detect any fruity aroma, no bubblegum or banana type flavours either, nor taste any. Something that I feel defines this style of beer.
Maybe this beer was brewed to a style of Hefeweizen that I haven't come across if so ignore my ramblings and enjoy the beer :chug:


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/12/06)

Good to hear the chrissy case swap was another top AHB get together(No surprise). I was tempted to jump on the train from the WACA at lunch to drink some real beer as opposed to Midstrength at $5.50 a schooner! 

I look forward to collecting my case during the week and will hold out till chrissy holidays to try some of the fine entries. Well done guys and thanks Cap'n for well organised chrissy case - Aussie precision(Better than Swiss!). :beer:


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/12/06)

*Transylvanian Pale Ale*

Nicely carbed, poured well with excellent clarity. A thin head that lasted to the end of the glass.

Very subtle hops aroma. Nice, fruity esters. Crisp finish. We had fresh cray with this tasting  

First cab off the rank and a great beer as well. Good stuff, Vlad :beerbang: 

*Dezemberfest*

Like this one. Again excellent clarity and good carbonation. Thin head with persistent lacing. Citrusy aroma.

Nice malt profile, balanced hops and with a pleasant, dry finish.

Any more, Tony M? :chug:


----------



## Simon W (18/12/06)

Ash, is the bottle labeled 'Bavarian Surprise' the Pale Lager?, or any of the three and thats the surprise?

Thanks to GL for a great day and the beers on tap, very nice but the soda lacked head(done to death?), and to Fleur for the snacks, the dip was awesome.
Thanks also to those that provided samplers, was great to try Case's (double?)IPA again.
To Tony for the awesome sweet smell of pipe tobacco in the air.(drooling Homer style)
And to everyone for a great selection of chrissy beers !

Simo


----------



## ausdb (18/12/06)

Simon W said:


> To Tony for the awesome sweet smell of pipe tobacco in the air.(drooling Homer style)



Aah Tony's pipe the magical ingredient that makes every AHB brewday or get together special. I am sure the ash even add's some magical enzymes to assist with efficient mash conversion and hop isomerisation during the boil. Not sure how well it works post boil tho, could be the new Profix wonder juice


----------



## Tony M (18/12/06)

Case,
You dont scare me. Just because your PET bottle has the consistency of a well fired brick and the bulge in the cap has only reached 3.5 millimetres, I shall just store your beer in a steel box and put on a raincoat when I open it.


----------



## Simon W (18/12/06)

LOL!
Just checked all mine, Case's is fine, but there are a few others with bulged caps and bums that won't stand still upright.

Keep an eye on my Hopburst, I've only got stubbies of it here. It measured 1010 at bottling but the slurry is still bubbling away!
Could it just be heavier sugars that sank to the bottom of the ferm?


----------



## Whistlingjack (18/12/06)

Hey guys,

Just a hint about the hefeweizen. The yeast may have dropped out of this, so give the bottle a roll before you pour. I tried it myself two days before the swap and the banana esters were still evident, but are sure to dissipate over the next few weeks.

Not sure about bubblegum, I've never had that flavour in my hefe's.

Happy drinking.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/12/06)

BigAl Saaz B lager

Having tried to make a couple now, I have a new found respect for the lager brewers. This is a jolly fine example, well balanced, nice hop aroma, good carbonation and head, with enough malt to taste without adding any caramel, and enough hops to balance without being overly bitter. A good example of how to balance a lager, and I wouldnt mind the recipe.

Since I always do what Batz tells me, I dont drink wheat beers, and am not qualified to comment on the wheat beers in the case, but:

Sinkas saison weizen
Vigorous and enthusiastic carbonation, pillowy big bubble head, didnt climb out of the bottle, but did eventually lift the yeast off the bottom, where there was rather a lot of yeast, giving a muddy second pour. Very drinkable, refreshing, a slight winey taste in there which maybe is supposed to be? I wouldnt know.

Goats wit for brains

Very refreshing, eminently drinkable. Does have a slightly odd ester. Tastes mostly of orange, but with a slight plastic and a slight coconut edge, resulting in the restrained impression of the presence of an artifical orange flavouring, but not in a bad way.

WhistlingJack hefe

A clean refreshing wheat beer, ester flavours are a little muted, but they are there, although I dont get much banana, but to be fair I went back for a second more yeasty pour, and my sister in law had tipped and cleaned the bottle in a fit of efficiency.

Well done guys, all very enjoyable, and I am looking forward to the rest of the case, and then starting on the spare case!


----------



## barfridge (18/12/06)

Ash's Bavarian Surprise:
pours the colour of ginger beer. Small head which dissapeared. Restrained nose, slight malt sweetness, not much in the way of hops detected.

Flavour is sweet orange, with a tiny hint of phenols. Taking a stab at the style, I'd say wit?


----------



## deebee (19/12/06)

Goats Wit	
I drank this at a picnic by the river and it went well with boerworst sausages and spare ribs. Was refreshing though a little under-attenuated. I tasted passionfruit and banana. Perhaps undercarbed? I dont buy or brew these beers, so cant reliably critique the style, but I enjoyed the drink. Once again Goat (Andrea) is a serious contender for label of the year.

Als lager	
A very classy crisp lager with an exquisite nose of fresh clean saaz hops. A little cloudy,	consistent with the bottle conditioning. A bloody top-notch beer, delicately balanced, beautiful summer drinking.

Vlads Transylvania Waters
Low carbonation and barely a phaht on opening; to style? The aroma is sweet: caramel, malt and esters. Id love someone to tell me exactly what that prominent flavour is: I call it esters and I identify it with boisterous fermentation and English bitters. Its not rampant in this beer, as I have had it in a few of mine and it is offset by a gentle sweetness up front. In the end this beer finishes quite dry and has a satisfying resonant bitterness on the palate.


----------



## JasonY (19/12/06)

*Al's SaazB Lager *
Poured with a good head which dissipated (probably my glass), looked to have a little haze. Nicely balanced if more malt driven, low bitterness with that nice SaazB flavour coming through. Didn't read the description about the rice lager but it had a light body which makes sense. Very tasty drop which didn't last in the heat! For my taste I would add some more late hops.

*Asher's Bo-Pils*
Poured with a good head which lasted the beer. Lots of carbonation going on in there but poured well. Bit hazy compared to your usual crystal clear stuff. Nice body to it not overly heavy but then not too thin, bitterness balances well not a lot of late hops. Slight sweetness. Enjoying this one right now.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/06)

TonyM Decemberfest
Rich, malty, toasty without being roasty, malty without any cloying caramel, finishes clean, a jolly fine beer, very impressive. Edit: And...as I continue tasting it...I swear there is a hint of pipe smoke in there.

Roger Mellie Summer Ale
Overgassed, didnt climb out of the bottle, but was extremely vigorous in the glass with a big bubble foamy head. Consequently the initial taste is quite a sharp carbonic bite which strongly masks the beer flavours. Let it sit in the glass for a while and degas, ...and then,.... its goddamn lovely. Just enough malt to balance the strong hop presence. Lovely hop flavour, inspired combination of citrusy centenials, and winey grapey fruity Nelsin sauvins. Reminded me strongly of that Macs Nelson Sauvin lager they do in NZ, and so far, one of the picks of the case for me.


----------



## BigAl (19/12/06)

Jase, two years in the US, and you'll be moaning that a 65 IBU beer....needs more hops h34r:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/12/06)

GL, let go of the caramel thing, its ok, it won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Goat (19/12/06)

Interesting comments on my Wit. I should come clean as 'the Capt' has spotted and DeeBee hinted at; I fermented it for two weeks at 20deg and thinking that should be heaps didn't take a gravity and just kegged it. 

On tasting it a few days later was when I posted my comments (which were roundly condemned) 'cos there was nothing there in the flavour stakes and mouth feel was horrible. So I steeped the peel of and orange and about 10 grams of crushed corriander in some vodka for three days and added it the Saturday morning.


----------



## Hillbilly (19/12/06)

Onto my fith pick today the Roger Mellie Summer Ale.....Mmmmm best one sofar, Goats is next up, just luv this case idea. :chug:


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (19/12/06)

I picked up my case today and couldn't resist one bottle even though I was going to save them all till chrissy holidays - 3 weeks off the lung busters today so thought bugger it.

Als Saaz B Lager.
Poured well with a smallish head and moderate cascading, nice aroma. Crisp and dry, light on the body, a great malty flavour with the Saaz B not dominating. 

Top brew Al.


----------



## mika (20/12/06)

* Kroozy's Summer Ale *

I actually thought this was meant to be a strong ale, until I tasted it and re-checked the bottle.
Pours with a nice thick head, I couldn't detect any aroma. It has a nice light brown colour, not overly dark for an ale. Very clean taste with a subdued caramel (?) flavour, no noticeable hop taste or aroma.
For my personal taste I would have hit it with some more hop flavour, though I'm not sure what.
Overall a clean, enjoyable drinking ale.


----------



## facter (21/12/06)

saaz b lager

great hop finish - a i love saaz b. beautfiul pale gold color. light head stayed all the way down to the bottom. some really rounded malty flavour in it which is still evident with the hops accentuating, but not actually overriding it. Drank this with some laksa, and it went down an utter treat.


----------



## Simon W (21/12/06)

Santa's Saaz B Lager

Loved it, aroma was great, well balanced, the head was smallish but hung in there and laced all the way to the bottom(tall 500ml glass). Was very slightly hazy but I'm pretty sure I unsettled the yeast. Would be very very happy if I could make a lager this good. My old-man liked it alot.


Hopburst Amber Ale

I know this isn't ready, only been in the bottle for 5 days but I had to test one of the stubbies I had here. All I can say is that I propose a name change to 'Hopsearch Amberish Ale'. The hops are there, very very faint aroma that I can't put my finger on, but it's not what I expected. I'm not at all impressed. Sorry guys.


----------



## barfridge (21/12/06)

BigAl's saaz B lager
It's everything the others have said, plus it's a cracker! A beer I would be quite happy to pay for by the pint. On a warm afternoon it's beers like this that remind me why we spend all this time and effort. Top stuff 

JasonY's APA
100000 times better than the label! Served with a raging hot Mi Goreng, it was a soothing tonic from the gods. Has a fragrant cascade nose, and a real sweetness in the aroma. This is carried into the taste, with an assertive, mouth-coating sweetness complimenting the bitterness. It's almost like a burnt-toffee flavour, not the normal diacetal honeycomb/butter taste.

Even with this strong sweetness, it's amazingly well balanced, so the IBU's must be quite high, I'm guessing about 35.

How was this achieved? Decoction? Boiling down of wort to syrup?


----------



## JasonY (21/12/06)

barfridge said:


> It's almost like a burnt-toffee flavour, not the normal diacetal honeycomb/butter taste. Even with this strong sweetness, it's amazingly well balanced, so the IBU's must be quite high, I'm guessing about 35.
> 
> How was this achieved? Decoction? Boiling down of wort to syrup?



Yup 35IBU. Not sure on toffee taste could be a combination of the caramalt (4%) or some yeasty byproducts? This was pitched with my suspect black wyeast so maybee that was part of it?


----------



## Hillbilly (22/12/06)

Onto my 6th bottle the "Saisonweizen" from Sinkas. Not sure if it's a weizen and it has not carbonated, shame because I realy like wheats. Hope it's just this bottle or does it need more time? Sorry Sinkas.
Hillbilly. :unsure:


----------



## ant (22/12/06)

*Ash in Perth - Bavarian Surprise!*
Nice prominent aroma of noble hops with a little spiciness to it that lets you know it's not a macro POR jobbie in your hand. Great prickly carbonation on front of palate as well as a clearly present (but not dominating) note from the hops. Has just what you're after from a Euro lager - nice light body and a dry, crisp finish with a bitter gullet bite. Fantastically balanced too.

*BigAl - Saaz B Hopped Rice Lager*
My first (conscious) foray into the world of Saaz B, and it's a welcome showing straight out of the bottle; bit less spice than trad Saaz to, and it also translates nicely from aroma to taste across the front palate, more detectable malt providing body than I was expecting from a rice lager, but balancing nicely with the Saaz to provide a light body. There's maybe a harshness (to my humble tongue  ) in the back palate reminiscent of slight oxidation, but I had to really dig down to detect it (quite possibly figment of my own imagination, or maybe 2042 driven?). Minor chill haze, but a beer I'd definitely have a crack at.

*Roger Mellie - English Summer Ale*
Another first for me (geez - how much of a beer virgin am I???) with a Nelson Sauvin hops brew. I like these, I was getting nectarine and peach on the nose adn it really was reminiscent of some fruit-driven Marlborough Sav Blancs. The nectarine carries across the front and mid palate, where I get a mediuim mouthfeel and a smooth butteriness across the roof of my mouth (possibly touch of diacetyl - if anyone can pick it, it will be Asher...). It finishes with a sharp trending towards metallic bitterness, much like a dry stout (maybe this is the 1084 influence?). Slightly under-carbed, but I love the fruit driven hoppiness, and will get my mitts on some of this Nelson Sauvin stuff... Super beer.


So - 3 from 3 have been good. All better than I could manage. Love this case swap stuff.


----------



## deebee (22/12/06)

Whistling Jack Hefe
Uncluttered, refreshing and dry with a hint of tang. Didnt taste all fruity and queer like I usually get from hefes. Bananas very distant, but I agree with Jack definitely no bubblegum, (thank goodness). A very refreshing drink.

Ashers Fallen Angel
Well-carbed with a fluffy white head. Cloudy. Nicely spritzy on the tongue, light to medium bodied, malty flavours finishing dry, which is always good . There is some sweetness here, slightly fruity, but the finish is quite dry and refreshing. A very nice beer.

Roger Mellie's
Amber-bronze, cloudy with a persistent thin white head and low carbonation. The overall impression is crisp, fruity and refreshing. Lovely light, cleansing mouth feel. A totally unique hops aroma, tart stone-fruit, marmalade, can I be a pretentious twat and say lychee or a total wanker: rambutan? Intense bitterness, not at all sharp, a spritzy dry finish. Would really like to see the recipe, please. As Roger himself would say, F*ckin top pint, this

Cases Saison
This beer came out utterly uncarbonated; no head at all, not even by pouring from altitude. Takes more than that to deter me but the sound of pouring from high reminded me I needed to go to the toilet. I was gone but a couple of minutes, came back and someone clearing up dishes had tipped it out, thinking it was a flat and neglected beer. :angry: 

Sorry Case, I didnt even get to taste it.


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/12/06)

Santas smashed bitter

For a beer that was bottled on swap day this is amazingly conditioned and pretty much ready to go. Medium carbonation, nice malt with strong toffee notes, balanced by clean bitterness with a tasty English hop character, a very fresh tasting, very drinkable bitter. Doesnt hold a head so well which will probably improve, but I would be getting in to it soon while it is nice and fresh.
Edit: As you let it warm up, the hop flavour comes through, I get marmalade and vanilla, delicious with the toffee character in the malt.


----------



## roger mellie (22/12/06)

*Whistling Jack Hefe*

I admit to drinking this before reading the note to roll the bottle before drinking. Which could have made all the difference as I think the banana flavours I was looking for were hiding. Cloudy, almost non-existant head, but I liked it - the malt was evident, finished dry and most importantly SWMBO gave it the thumbs up. A refreshing wheat.

*Hillbilly's Shotgun Pale Ale*

Excellent label - nice belly flop.

Bright, clear, attractive in the glass. The hop aroma which I found subdued at first came through eventually. I picked this as K+K - very faint tin flavour - reminded me of the Malt Shovel 2 Row kit. It was 32 in Mandurah today and after walking the pup on the beach this totally hit the spot - very enjoyable.

Really enjoying these beers - even more so now I have 2 weeks off :super: 

Merry Xmas

RM


----------



## roger mellie (22/12/06)

deebee said:


> Roger Mellie's
> Amber-bronze, cloudy with a persistent thin white head and low carbonation. The overall impression is crisp, fruity and refreshing. Lovely light, cleansing mouth feel. A totally unique hops aroma, tart stone-fruit, marmalade, can I be a pretentious twat and say lychee or a total wanker: rambutan? Intense bitterness, not at all sharp, a spritzy dry finish. Would really like to see the recipe, please. As Roger himself would say, F*ckin top pint, this



Will post the recipe in the the recipes section.

RM


----------



## Tony M (23/12/06)

We gave four beers a try last night around the pool table, but I have to admit that they were not approached with a clean palate and clear head as we were highly primed when I remembered them.

(1) Big Als *Saaz B lager*. Probably the most popular. Well constructed and dangerously easy drinking. Loved the floral overtones of these hops. They seem more in the style of hallertau than the more austere Czech saaz.

(2) Ashers *Bo-Pils*. Personally my favourite. A more complex beer. When I saw 39 IBU on the label, I expected a frontal assault but because of the inherent sweetness of the beer, the hop bitterness was no more than a gentle massage at the end of the swallow.

(3) Vlads *Transylvanian Ale.* I had to say this was a good one because I could barely tell the difference between it and the Pale Ale on tap in my fridge. I guess this comes from bulk buys. The head disappeared half way down the glass but that may have been the fault of the cheese and Hungarian salami.

(4) Cases *Saison thingamajig*. Barely got enough to taste. Opened the bottle carefully and sat it on the bench. Said to myself Thats behaving OK, turned my back to get a glass then the time delay fuse ignited. I tell you Case, you could sell these on Guy Fawkes night. We managed to get a mouthful and it tasted like a wheat beer which I guess was the object of the exercise. I have never made one, rarely tasted one. Reading other posts here I reckon your bottles were either double primed or missed out.


----------



## roger mellie (23/12/06)

*Ash's Bavarian Surprise*

I gather from the colour I got the Pale Lager. Apart from a very very faint wiff of socks (sulphur??) on the nose - this is sensational. Perfectly carbonated, perfectly balanced, bright in the glass with a head that lasts until the final mouthfull - a refreshing lager. Best so far for mine.

RM


----------



## Hillbilly (26/12/06)

Down to my 8th tasting, Vlads Transylvanian Ale. What a rippa, great taste nice color, good carbonation, spitt'n chips I only had one bottle, top brew Vlad!
Hillbilly.


----------



## ant (27/12/06)

*Vlad - Transylvania Pale Ale*
Possibly bit undercarbed, but some Cascade type aromas on opening and sweet caramel type aroma from the malt come through. Pours with thin white head, which persisted through the glass. Slight haze but nice copper colour from crystal(?) malt. Medium bittering which continues across the palate to the tune of something like 25IBU with a satisfying dry finish.

*Goat - Wit for Brains*
The absence of an SG reading on the bottle prob gave way potential underattenuation before the fess-up  . Aroma of coriander and candy sugar on opening, body shows residual sweetness from the malt, which is more prominent than the wheat tang of the wheat. Not quite what I was expecting, but it is refreshing cold!

*Jason Y - APA*
Grapefruit and bit of resin with grassy notes (Cascade?) on opening, pours with a nice copper colour and a tight off white/ivory/cream (someone call Richie) head. This is a Cali style APA - assertive hoppiness, but with a medium mouthfeel sweetness along top of palate from the malt - suggests caramel to me. There is a nice grassiness from the front through mid palate, then a gen-u-ine APA Cascade vs Amarillo bitter finish. Nicely balanced between the hops and the sweetness of the malt, and my teeth are happy to retain enamel...

*Guest Lurker - Green Tea Lager*
Never had a green tea lager, so not sure if it's tea or possibly a hint of sulfur upon opening. There's certainly a green tea presence on the front palate along with a carbonic bite, and it takes a bit of getting used to when you've only really had it in hot tea before. But it's good - you can see this would be a fantastic hot weather palate cleansing lager. Dry lager finish start somewhere on the mid palate and continues through, very crisp and ~20 IBU'ish? Slight haze.

*WhistlingJack - Herrlicher Hefeweizen*
Aroma almost reminsicent of a wit, bit of coriander, low Hallertau type noble aroma. Pours with a thick white head, cloudiness from wheat/yeast right on style. No prominent banana esters or clove phenolics, but there is a breadiness aroma from the yeast which is pleasant, and balances the malt. Low hopping also to style.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/12/06)

ant said:


> [
> *Guest Lurker - Green Tea Lager*
> Never had a green tea lager, so not sure if it's tea or possibly a hint of sulfur upon opening. There's certainly a green tea presence on the front palate along with a carbonic bite, and it takes a bit of getting used to when you've only really had it in hot tea before. But it's good - you can see this would be a fantastic hot weather palate cleansing lager. Dry lager finish start somewhere on the mid palate and continues through, very crisp and ~20 IBU'ish? Slight haze.



Slight haze? Its clear when warm and as cloudy as all buggery when cold - polyphenols from the tea I think. 20 IBUs from the hops, but I boiled the green tea which would contribute quite a lot of additional tannic bitterness. 

Enjoying your reviews, keep em coming.


----------



## facter (27/12/06)

Just sose yas know, I cracked one of mine on xmas day and it seemed to be all ready and carbed, musta gone quickly due to the heat lately!


Ill post more notes soon, had a few more over xmas


----------



## ant (27/12/06)

> Slight haze? Its clear when warm and as cloudy as all buggery when cold - polyphenols from the tea I think.



It was prob around 5-6C when the first pint was poured, and suitably hazy, but I left the bottle out to see what difference it would make for the second glass - guessing it was somewhere in the 11-12C range, and it was clearer, but not as good as when it was cold... hardly surprising being a lager and all.


----------



## facter (28/12/06)

ant said:


> It was prob around 5-6C when the first pint was poured, and suitably hazy, but I left the bottle out to see what difference it would make for the second glass - guessing it was somewhere in the 11-12C range, and it was clearer, but not as good as when it was cold... hardly surprising being a lager and all.



Im drinking the green tea lager as we speak - theres only a very slight haze, and its chilled at about 2c. I cant really see a huge amount of it in the glass, its only very recognisable?

Its very refreshing - theres a taste to it that I cant put my finger on, and Im betting that that is the green tea. I love cold green tea, so it works well - but I do think that there could, yes, be even a little more of it! Im not one to worry too much about haze ... I also think that this one would be great as a darker pils - liuke a dark bohemian, I tihnk the tea would mix really really well with it, plus, being a bit darker the haze may be even less noticable.

All in all, a great beer though!


----------



## roger mellie (30/12/06)

*Please Sir - Strong English Ale*

Slightly overcarbonated - big bubbles - certainly was better once the head subsided a bit. I think I drank this way too cold aswell - came out of its skin a bit when it warmed up a bit. Classic Goldings nose - very fragrant. Palate was malt driven with toffee notes and some heat from the alcohol showing through. Finished a bit sweet - but in all very enjoyable. Good to see an english bitter in amongst the APA's.


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/12/06)

Ashs Bavarian surprise
I'd had a few by then, but remember it was a very good lager, nicely balanced.

HillBillys pale ale
Id had even more by then. Refreshing clean beer, very drinkable, thought I could taste an extract note in there.

Ashers Bopils
Lovely. Whiff of sulphur on opening, perfect level of carbonation. Not quite bright. I would say it was malty rather than sweet, and the hop character balances perfectly. Reasonable head, didnt stick around to the end though. Jolly good beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/1/07)

New Years Day is of course Eng ale day.

Vlads transylvannia waters
Not quite bright, perfectly carbed - low to medium, reasonable head but didnt make it to the end of the glass. Bloody good, and even better when I let the second glass warm up. Strong malt backbone, perfectly balanced by the hopping, didnt get a lot of hop flavour, when warm some soft fruituness comes through, really well balanced. Kind of thought I could taste a little dark malt in the clean aftertaste, but Vlad would never do that to me. Would like to see the recipe for this one.

Please sir from Ant
The bottle was pretty firm, and it was a bit overcarbed. Left it a while and warmer and less gassy it shows a lot of character. Even though I left it about 30 mins, the head was still hanging around nicely. Aroma is rich malt, with a bit of hop in the background. Has crystal malt up front, a bit of fruit and alcohol warmth in the middle, and a nice balanced finish, maybe a little sweet in the finish if I was to quibble. Definitely one to let warm a bit and a very nice beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/1/07)

Simon W Amber hopburst
Its a clean malty, tasty beer, some subdued hop flavour, pretty good. The problem is that after seeing the hopburst label, you expect a more prominent hop character. But the bittering is smooth, as you would expect from a burst. Carbonation and head retention are low, probably could have had more time in the bottle.


----------



## barfridge (1/1/07)

TonyM's Dezemberfest
Nice mid-brown colour with a long lasting off-white head. Bready aroma and subdued hopping. Taste was malty and rich, with a wonderful mouthfeel.

Fantastic effort mate, a truly top notch beer 

On a side note, I tried a bottle of my beer ('Toby'). It's well carbonated and has a good head, but could still use a little time in the bottle. So if you're desperate you can drink it now, but it will only get better.


----------



## Hillbilly (1/1/07)

I'm amazed how you guys can define a beer, I've been writing notes of all the case beers I've been drinking and find it interesting how they compare with other peoples views and tastes. As a K+K man it's been a great experience having a full grain brewed beer every night, top stuff cheers guys.
Hillbilly :beer:


----------



## mika (2/1/07)

* Ash's Bavarian Suprise *

Opened with an odd smell (not bad, just couldn't identify). Think it must have been a bit sulphury as the beer was cloudy, but didn't taste like a wheat beer to me.
Thin persistent head on the second pour, think the first pour was better though it seems to be fairly lightly carbonated.
Seems to be affecting me pretty quickly, but that could be because I've been running mad for the past couple of hours. Little to no hop flavour (that I can detect) 
Can't tell you much else about it, flavour or taste wise except that it seems to work...nice beer Ash :chug:

Edit: fixed the bold thingo...having issues tonight


----------



## roger mellie (2/1/07)

Half way through my first brew of the year - 007 Summer Ale - all good so far - no stuck sparge.

So I thought I would have a quiet beer. 

*Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*

Lovely full carbonation, big head that lasted the entire glass. Lovely full bodied flavours here - heavy malt influence but balanced nicely with hops (cant pick them but they tasted american). Lovely mouthfeel and the flavours lasted for a while - if it were a wine it would have "good length" - finished dry.

Based on this - keen to try the 1318 - shame I shared this with SWMBO my glass was empty in no time - back to the shed.

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/1/07)

Mikas big head heffe

Dont know much about wheat beers, but thought this was a pretty good example. Head lives up to the name, all the right flavours seem to be there without going over the top. Jolly refreshing.


----------



## barfridge (2/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Mikas big head heffe
> 
> Dont know much about wheat beers, but thought this was a pretty good example. Head lives up to the name, all the right flavours seem to be there without going over the top. Jolly refreshing.


Is GL starting to like wheats?   

Next thing he'll be brewing with lots of dark crystal and caramalt (but still no coffee).


----------



## mika (2/1/07)

The Big Head Heffe is not actually part of the case. I t was bought along for the day of the swap and left for the Host to enjoy...wasn't aware of his dislike of Wheat Beers :unsure:


----------



## randyrob (2/1/07)

That big head heffa is one tasty drop, u cant have many left now mika?


----------



## mika (3/1/07)

Suked down the last bottles on NYE...all gone now 

Time to brew another


----------



## deebee (3/1/07)

roger mellie said:


> balanced nicely with hops (cant pick them but they tasted american).



Thanks for the feedback Mr Mellie. Bittered with northern brewer, then EKG and cascade at 30 mins and more EKG at 15 mins.

Recipe in recipe section.

DB


----------



## roger mellie (3/1/07)

ant said:


> *Jason Y - APA*
> Grapefruit and bit of resin with grassy notes (Cascade?) on opening, pours with a nice copper colour and a tight off white/ivory/cream (someone call Richie) head. This is a Cali style APA - assertive hoppiness, but with a medium mouthfeel sweetness along top of palate from the malt - suggests caramel to me. There is a nice grassiness from the front through mid palate, then a gen-u-ine APA Cascade vs Amarillo bitter finish. Nicely balanced between the hops and the sweetness of the malt, and my teeth are happy to retain enamel...



What he said - spot on Ant. This APA has grapefruit in spades - smells like grapefruit, tastes like grapefruit - middle palate is sweet - appealing malt and caramel notes. I dont get the grassy front palate - my tastebuds are still recovering from the grapefruit bomb. Superb beer! Can I have the recipe pleeeeeeeeese!!

Definitely in the top 3 for mine.

About half way through the case - seriously - I havent had anything approaching a bad beer yet.

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/1/07)

roger mellie said:


> What he said - spot on Ant. This APA has grapefruit in spades - smells like grapefruit, tastes like grapefruit - middle palate is sweet - appealing malt and caramel notes. I dont get the grassy front palate - my tastebuds are still recovering from the grapefruit bomb. Superb beer! Can I have the recipe pleeeeeeeeese!!
> 
> Definitely in the top 3 for mine.
> 
> ...



Had that one tonight as well, nice Chinook character, and no one has yet mentioned the tight lacy head.


----------



## deebee (3/1/07)

Tonys Dezemberfest
Cloudy, a little dark and slightly under carbonated for style, corresponding thin head that laced the sides as I drank it. I love this style and really enjoyed this beer: malty yet finishing dry and very easy to put away. It does lack a little of the crispness that makes this style, nevertheless, a tidy beer with good balance of malt/dry/bitter. Very enjoyable beer and one of my favourites of the case.

Simons Green Tea Lager
A courageous step indeed to brew this hallowed recipe and then subject it to the rough and ready palates of the AHB sandgropers fraternity. Top marks for that alone. Yes, it does have a strange greenish tinge and some chill haze but that would only deter beer wimps. I clearly detect green tea in the aroma and cant remember if I picked that up in Ashers beers. Can taste it too although Im sure I couldnt name the flavour if I didnt know what it was. I really like this beer/tea combo and could honestly acquire a nasty habit for drinking tea in lager. This beer finishes slightly maltier than a lager purist might want, but thats my preference so it doesnt worry me. And it seems slightly more alcoholic than Ashers beers, (both in taste and effect) or is that just because it welcomed me home from my first 11-hour day back at work after two weeks off? The recipe is a classic in the making and this a worthy version.


----------



## JasonY (3/1/07)

Simon's Green Tea Lager

Poured with a thin head which lasts the glass. Mine seemed a bit under carbed? Could be me chilling it in the freezer? Definitely a green tinge to it and a nice aroma of tea & malt no noticeable hop aroma. Lovely taste to it, some tea and malt in there and neutral bitterness which lets the tea come through. Enjoying this now, just wish it was a bit warmer today


----------



## Tony M (4/1/07)

deebee said:


> Tonys Dezemberfest
> Cloudy, a little dark and slightly under carbonated for style, corresponding thin head that laced the sides as I drank it.



Sorry Deebee,
Somebody had to get the dregs of the keg. I guess you've never won lotto either.


----------



## Simon W (4/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Simon W Amber hopburst
> Its a clean malty, tasty beer, some subdued hop flavour, pretty good. The problem is that after seeing the hopburst label, you expect a more prominent hop character. But the bittering is smooth, as you would expect from a burst. Carbonation and head retention are low, probably could have had more time in the bottle.



The maltiness is due I think to melanoiden, its the first time I've used it so dunno. The mash was 25/35min at 60/70c, probably shoulda gone a little drier.
I was also surprised by the lack of hops, considering the quantity/varieties used and the late hopping(all additions in the last 30mins). Had I been able to taste it before the swap, It would have been labeled differently.

I cracked open another bottle on NYE and was enjoying it alot more than the green pre-xmas bottle. Interestingly the bottle on NYE had great head and good carbonation, they were bulk primed so dunno whats going on there, mine are all in glass stubbies and I've heard that PET can be porous to gasses so maybe thats it?

Will be interesting to see your future tastings, I think you got two more in the 'spares' case.


----------



## ausdb (4/1/07)

Simon W said:


> The maltiness is due I think to melanoiden, its the first time I've used it so dunno. The mash was 25/35min at 60/70c, probably shoulda gone a little drier.
> I was also surprised by the lack of hops, considering the quantity/varieties used and the late hopping(all additions in the last 30mins). Had I been able to taste it before the swap, It would have been labeled differently.
> 
> I cracked open another bottle on NYE and was enjoying it alot more than the green pre-xmas bottle. Interestingly the bottle on NYE had great head and good carbonation, they were bulk primed so dunno whats going on there, mine are all in glass stubbies and I've heard that PET can be porous to gasses so maybe thats it?
> ...



Simon

I drank mine last weekend and as I am crap at coming up with these great descriptors will just describe it as nicely malty, not very hoppy and a bit short on the carbonation side of things. I don't htink the PET bottles are good long term but the timeframe we are talking about here (<1 month since bottling) then it should not make a difference.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/1/07)

Kroozys summer ale
Amber colour, good carbonation, lacy retained head. Poured the brightest of any bottle conditioned beer so far. Balanced more to the malt than I would usually expect from a summer ale, but enough bitterness to balance, and a bit more hop flavour as it warms. Good quaffing material goes down very easily.


----------



## JasonY (4/1/07)

roger mellie said:


> What he said - spot on Ant. This APA has grapefruit in spades - smells like grapefruit, tastes like grapefruit - middle palate is sweet - appealing malt and caramel notes. I dont get the grassy front palate - my tastebuds are still recovering from the grapefruit bomb. Superb beer! Can I have the recipe pleeeeeeeeese!!



Personally I would back off a few IBU on this one, the kegged half of it was quite bitter but also much hoppier  Oh and I reckon more chinook at the end


```
Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):		  43.00	Wort Size (L):	43.00

Total Grain (Kg):		 9.10

Anticipated OG:		  1.052	Plato:			12.96

Anticipated EBC:		  10.4

Anticipated IBU:		  34.4

Brewhouse Efficiency:	   80 %

Wort Boil Time:			 90	Minutes



Actual OG:  1.048   Plato: 11.91

Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07



Alc by Weight:  3.70	  by Volume:  4.74  From Measured Gravities.

ADF:			74.2	  RDF		 61.8  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.



Actual Mash System Efficiency: 81 %

Anticipated Points From Mash:  52.40

Actual Points From Mash:	   53.33



Grain/Extract/Sugar



   %	 Amount	 Name						  Origin		Potential EBC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 86.8	 7.90 kg.  Pale Ale Malt (IMC Trad)	  Australia	  309.07	  5

  3.8	 0.35 kg.  JWM Caramalt				  Australia	  300.71	 56

  2.2	 0.20 kg.  Hoepfner Caramel Malt Pils	Germany		300.71	  3

  3.8	 0.35 kg.  JWM Wheat Malt				Australia	  334.13	  4

  3.3	 0.30 kg.  IMC Munich					Australia	  317.42	 12



Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).





Hops



   Amount	 Name							  Form	Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 28.00 g.	 Cascade						   Plug	 6.80  11.4  60 min.

 18.00 g.	 Hallertau Northern Brewer  Pellet   9.30  10.8  60 min.

 28.00 g.	 Cascade						   Plug	 6.80   5.6  15 min.

 56.00 g.	 Cascade						   Plug	 6.80   4.5  5 min.

 56.00 g.	 Cascade						   Plug	 6.80   1.0  1 min.

 30.00 g.	 Chinook						   Pellet  13.00   1.1  1 min.





Extras



  Amount	  Name						   Type	  Time

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  2g			Koppafloc					  Fining	15 Min.(boil) 





Yeast

-----



WYeast 1056 American Ale 



[email protected] for 90min
```


----------



## mika (4/1/07)

* SaisonWeizen *

Sorry Case, I was prepared with the umbrella, but the beer didn't even fizz, took a sip but it wasn't tasting great without the carbonation, so down the sink it went  

* Jason Y's APA *

Amazing  
So much hop aroma, it was dancing in my mouth. Sensational APA too, exactly the way I'd like to brew it.

* Fallen Angel Bo Pils *

Another excellent beer, I really like a Pilsener. I would have thought it should have poured clearer, but other than that I couldn't find fault with it. Would really like to see the recipe for this one for when I make the move to AG.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/1/07)

Mikas golden harvest
Nice label, a malty easy drinking ale. Maybe a little underattenuated for me, leaving it with a bit of a sweet finish. 

Deebees Rainy Pale Ale
A rich malty well attenuated ale along the lines we have come to expect from the Bludgeon Brewery. Well hopped for the malt, but not harsh, just gives it a clean dry finish. Would cellar quite well I think, might hang on to my second bottle for a while, would actually taste good with a little oxidation. Very nice drinking, but this beer made me very sad as I raised a toast to Rainy.


----------



## mika (5/1/07)

The Ale did finish a little higher than I wanted, it took ages to get that far, I had fears I was going to have to buy commercial.
I used a fair amount of Amarillo hops as well, and it hasn't shown thru in the finished beer.

For the interested parties the recipe


----------



## Hillbilly (5/1/07)

Sat outside with my wife tonight with another crack @ the case, this one was the Goat - Belgian Wit. Mate for me you are an absolute legend not because it is the very best of the case but because it was so different we really loved this one, thanx Goat top stuff.
The Hillbillys. :beer:


----------



## Whistlingjack (6/1/07)

Confession time...

Forgive me brewers, its been 10 minutes since my last beer...

I admit to drinking a large quantity of the case at a farewell BBQ with some of my friends. 

All the drinkers tasters were impressed by the quality and taste of the selection. I had full intentions of analysing each beer with the help of many sets of taste buds, but somehow the cataloging of the samples got muddled... :chug: 

Seriously good beer, except for one sample which I can't remember.

Sorry about that. Two beers got evaluated in a previous post.

I hope to be in the next one, if I get home in time.


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/1/07)

Chillas wheezing south african game animal

Highly carbed without being over the top. Pours with a good head that didnt hang around in my glasses. Chocolate brown colour with a hint of red. Aroma is esters and a bit of spicy alcohol. Light medium body, made lighter by the spritzy carbonation. Flavour is quite a delicate balance between banana ester, carbonic bite, alcohol warmth, slight toasty malt, maybe a little bubblegum. Everything seems to sit in its place without dominating. Wouldnt know how it goes style wise, but seems like a very well crafted beer to me, impressive, almost convinces me to make a wheat beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/1/07)

Fletchwiezen
Bugger me, another wheaty in the case. Pours very bright, big carbonation, head retention poor, probably a function of eating smoked chorizos at the same time. Seems to have the right flavours in the right places. Crisp wheatiness, carbonic bite, restrained banana, maybe a few more phenolics in this one but I am not good at picking them. Good beer (for a wheat).


----------



## ausdb (6/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Chillas wheezing south african game animal
> 
> Highly carbed without being over the top. Pours with a good head that didnt hang around in my glasses. Chocolate brown colour with a hint of red. Aroma is esters and a bit of spicy alcohol. Light medium body, made lighter by the spritzy carbonation. Flavour is quite a delicate balance between banana ester, carbonic bite, alcohol warmth, slight toasty malt, maybe a little bubblegum. Everything seems to sit in its place without dominating. Wouldnt know how it goes style wise, but seems like a very well crafted beer to me, impressive, almost convinces me to make a wheat beer.


Holy Sh!t GL considering brewing a wheat beer h34r:


----------



## mika (7/1/07)

*GL's Green Tea Lager *

Tastes like beer, I had one of my own APA's not too long before (bit of a silly move in Hindsight) and I got nothing of the Green Tea taste coming thru, even on the second glass. Maybe just too subtle for my tastes...apart from that seemed like a good beer

*Goat's Wit For Brains*

Moderate carbonation for style (to my mind), cloudy to style. First tastes I got didn't indicate the Coriander and Orange Peel flavour, I thought more Nutmeg :unsure: Maybe the steeping n Vodka modified the taste a bit. Did you use fresh coriander seeds and grind them yourself ?
Their addition was probably a good thing, personally I can't taste anything else behind the Coriander/Nutmeg.
A good beer none-the-less.


----------



## JasonY (7/1/07)

*HillBilly's Pale *
Opened it and it looked flat? Poured it and it was vigorously carbed  settled down after a few minutes. Very clear beer, with a spritzy carbonation. Pretty clean taste to it no major hops jumping out, Can taste a little extract twang? Easy drinking brew this one.

*ant - Strong London Ale*
Drank this one a couple of weeks ago after a few warm up beers but from what I recall. Memories of Coopers vintage ale which I like. Too cool initially but nicer once warmed a little. Plenty of caramel with some choc/roast smoothness and that nice warming alcohol. Be a nice one for winter! Wouldn't mind seing the recipe for this, a strong ale is on my 2do list


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/1/07)

Barfridges Toby
I would say keep this one a bit longer. Carbonation is Ok, but not yet clear, and head retention is average, which is OK considering 9% but I think it will improve. Also I think it may attenuate a little further in the bottle which would achive that clean crisp belgian taste. Apart from that, it is a nice Belgian beer with the right sort of flavours in the right sort of places and the alcohol very well disguised.

OK guys, I have now posted reviews for every case beer, plus an extra one that I thought was a case beer. 

One of the reasons for doing the case is to get some feedback on what people think of your beer, so lets see some more reviews. Doesnt have to be BJCP sanctioned descriptions, "I liked it because, or "I didnt like it because" are fine.

But let me make the point that this was a truly excellent set of beers, and there was not a single beer in the case where I would have rathered receive a commercial version, so lets all remember that next year at case time. Get involved, and dont worry too much about whether the beer is up to standard.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## ant (7/1/07)

Please Sir Strong London Ale (Maw Beer)

OG 1.065
FG 1.014
ABV 6.9%
IBU 52

5.5 kg Maris Otter
0.5 kg 55L Crystal (Joe White)
0.5 kg rolled wheat
400 gm rice hulls
38 gm East Kent Goldings @ 5.2% (90 min)
14 gm Fuggles @ 5.7% (75 min)
28 gm East Kent Goldings @ 5.2% (15 min)
38 gm East Kent Goldings @ 5.2% (1 min)
WY1968

Mash @ 66.7C for 90 min w. 15L water @ 75C
Sparge w. 15L water @ 75C
90 min boil down to 22L
Cooled to 21C, pitch 1.5L starter, aerate 5 minutes

Racked 20.5L to secondary after 16 days @ 1.014 (78% attenuation)
Bulk primed w 80 gm dextrose in 0.3L water (far too much for style!!!)


----------



## deebee (7/1/07)

Ashs Bavarian Surprise
Lovely honey amber tones, a billowing off-white head and an instant whiff of hops, even at the icy temp I poured it at. Knowing nothing about the recipe, I would describe it as a well-hopped lager towards the bitter side with big hops aroma and flavour, especially as it warmed up. A specialty malt seems large in the finish but it doesn't come over as sweet. I found the bitternss a little too big, but overall, a well-brewed beer. 

Hillbilly
The clearest and brightest beer in the pack. Light to medium bodied with straight up malt profile, little hops presence and a satisfying dry finish. Very highly carbed: climbing out of the glass. Some slightly untidy flavours from fermentation temperature or sanitation, but drinking fine at this stage. I would keep an eye on the carbonation in case of bombs.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/1/07)

aye aye cap'n

*Fallen angel bo pils*
Read the BJCP guidelines for this one, cos that is what you get. I would be surprised at anything less from the Junctyard.

*Wit for brains*
Its a while since I 've had a Wit, and after this one I should revisit the style soon. All the spicy notes in the right place that set it apart from the German wheats, refreshing to the last drop.

*Wheezing Bock*
Great label, and a beer to match. Had one of Jeffs bocks before and this is a refinement of the process, nice colour, well carbonated to style, alcohol warming may be a little out of place but will mellow. Time to start entering comps Jeff.

*Jason Y APA*
Poured out to reveal a massive rocky white head out of character for the style but very pleasing on the eye, and it stayed for the end of the beer.
Not much hops on the nose but made up for in the taste, huge aggresive citrus hops up front that decimate the pallate for any later malt, very satisfying and one for the hop heads.

*Roger Mellie Summer Ale*
Nice pour , restrained carbonation, subtle well formed head. Citrus hops seem to dominate and come though to the finish, but there is something else there, probably the Nelson Sauvin which I am not familiar with, a sort of mint herb aromatic thing. The malt is balanced well with the hop, but slightly more toward the hop which is fine with me. This could be a classic with a bit of tweaking.

*Ash's Bavarian Surprise*
Mrs. Vlad is the wheat beer afficianado of the family, and gave it the claws up, which is a compliment.

*Unidentified wheat beer*
The bottle has a Ren or Stimpy character sucking on a bottle, sorry I can't identify where it came from.
The beer itself is a dunkel weisse, and a good one to boot. Plenty of body, the aromas lasting through as was the fine thick head, whatever it was it was a good one.


----------



## Tony M (7/1/07)

Ash's *Bavarian Surprise* slipped down and was popular with the pool players, which on a Friday night is the ultimate aim. Personally I detected an earthy flavour at the finish which I was unsure of and whose absence I would have preferred. Perhaps someone can tell me why it was there.

Whistling Jack's *Hefeweizen* was not as popular. The brew was well constructed in that it was just like the first blonde I took out--well built, a good lively lasting head and had a great mouthfeel, but no personality. I think that like the blonde, it should have been trotted out a little earlier when everything was new and wonderful.


----------



## Kroozy (7/1/07)

*Vlad - Transylvanian Pale Ale*
Cloudy and light on carbonation. Plenty of hop flavour and complexity, some chalkiness - lots of gypsum maybe? Nice ale.

*Simon W - Hopburst Amber Ale*
A good enjoyable beer. Lightly carbonated, virtually no head, cloudy. Colour more like a pale ale. Hop flavour lower than expected but still good drinking.

*Deebee - Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*
Well balanced darkish pale ale. Nice maltiness, with plenty of hops. Lovely beer.

*Ant - Strong London Ale*
Cloudy, medium carbonation, small head. Nice and malty, but could still taste the hops - well balanced strong ale. Noticeable alcohol flavour. Probably would have been better if I had left to mature for longer before drinking. Good beer and like your choice of style.

*JasonY - APA*
Nice medium carbonation, cloudy. Thin head that lasts. Nice hop flavour, typical piney/resinous American hop flavour but slightly overdone - in my opinion, but others will disagree. Everything after this tastes bland. Really enjoyed this and wanted another, but not sure my tongue will recover.


----------



## mika (8/1/07)

* Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*

No offence but my bottle of the beer seemed to be really watery. Almost no flavour at all. Maybe I got a dud bottle :unsure: 

* Marlboro Bock *

Only a light 'pfft' on opening, but it tried to climb out of the glass when pouring....I got really good mileage out of this one. Whiff of Banana at the same time, and it certainly tasted very Estery.
I know the Bock is an aquired taste and I must admit to never having tasted a true Bock, but to me this one seemed like it wasn't done cooking. I can't describe the taste any better than that... it's probably just me.

* Shotgun Pale Ale *

I can read the post's on AHB thru this ! How did you get it so clear ?
This also tried to climb out of the glass as I poured, yet the head, by the time I'm half way down the glass, is almost non-existent. I'm getting almost like a smoke flavour to the beer ?
Easy to drink, but for my personal taste it needs a more dominant malt or hop flavour to make it stand out

*Santa's Saaz B Lager*

The bottle's empty so I must have drunk it, but I have no idea what it was like :blink:


----------



## Asher (8/1/07)

Now the new year has arrived I'm hoping for some time to sit down and enjoy some of the case..... First up was Goat's *'Wit for brains'*
Vanilla flavours and orange oil. A very nice wit. I believe there was some bottle tampering involved in this beer... What ever it was it adds a great complexity to a style that I have been finding hard to appreciate of late. Very tasty


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (8/1/07)

Some of these my tastings are a little 'foggy' from too much christmas cheer...

*Deebee - Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*
Shared this as an aperitif for the traditional New Years Day webber luncheon with the family. Well balanced with decent carbonation, darkish colour, small head that didn't dissappear, big malt flavour and hops that are a little light on but still there. We raised a toast to Rainy and sent your family good healing thoughts.

*Ant - Strong London Ale*
Not too carbonated, nice crystal aroma(?), a great balance of full flavour malty crystal, hops and warming alcohol. I am not experienced with the style other than the coopers drop and enjoyed this beer very much and may have to have a crack at the style sometime.

*Simon W - Hopburst Amber Ale*
Prepared myself for the worse after Simon slipped the boot into his brew on a previous post! Low carbonation and hop aroma, a little light in colour and a touch cloudy(Prob my clumsy pour!), light on in the hop department but malt flavour present, still a very enjoyable beer that slid down on a balmy twilight.

All beers have been top notch and a credit to the brewer.
Cheers


----------



## facter (8/1/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> aye aye cap'n
> 
> *Unidentified wheat beer*
> The bottle has a Ren or Stimpy character sucking on a bottle, sorry I can't identify where it came from.
> The beer itself is a dunkel weisse, and a good one to boot. Plenty of body, the aromas lasting through as was the fine thick head, whatever it was it was a good one.




sounds like my Fletchweizen I think? the dude on the pic was definately sucking on a beer bottle  hahaha

dont tihnk anyone else had a label like that! If its mine, thanks  ... hefe's are my favorite so its always nice when one turns out well.



Im going to post all my notes together from this point on! So give me another week or so (well, for all except the heavy ones, im going to let them go a while longer)


----------



## Hillbilly (8/1/07)

Not sure what went wrong with the carbonation, bulk primed with 160 grams of dextrose, must say it's been a year and a half since i've bottled ( go the kegs! ). Might be a good thing to drink my one a few minutes after opening, bugger, sorry guys.
Hillbilly. :unsure:


----------



## Hillbilly (8/1/07)

Golden Harvest.

Heavy roast flavor at the start, bit over powering, but a few sips later it's like it blends in a bit more, perfect carbonation, great lace. As I've lived most my life in Holland I could see myself enjoying a few of these on a cold winter night.

Asher.

Nice creamy head, great carbonation perfect hop balance, can't add anything else but a top drop.
9 out of 10 for me. Great stuff.


----------



## sinkas (9/1/07)

Hi all,
Sorry about the crappy "SaisonWeizen", My glass bottled leftovers are well carbonated, however the beer suffers badly from the banal WY 3056 flavour profile that a couple of the other wheat beers in the case also did. This yeast stinks. Oh and the late addition of the Du Pont yeast seems to have done bugger all to assist.


----------



## Tony M (9/1/07)

Case,
You will be pleased tha you will be famous for something. I googled "saisonweizen" and instead of the usual half million results, there was only one and it was you.


----------



## Simon W (9/1/07)

LOL! 
Theres a term for that(being the subject of a single hit), can't remember what it is tho.

EDIT: It's a 'googlewhack', serious! Rare indeed.


----------



## sinkas (9/1/07)

Ah fame at last, 
I have created a new, albeit toatally unappreciable, style of beer.
Ahead of my time?


----------



## facter (9/1/07)

JasonY APA

Poured and the head is huge. Thick as. Fairly largely carbonated, not sure why that may be as everyone else is saying mildly cabed.

Very citrus aroma, quite grapefruit but i can definately detect some hints of ... is it pineapple? Definately. Very odd but great. A fairly heavy hop flavour and higher end bitterness, but its quite rounded. I can definately taste that citrus, and also that hint of pineapple (I swear top god its pineapple) - not sure what it is, but its different, and yet quite delicious. Thats a lot of hops, more so bordering on IPA amount id say! I love it but am glad that this is the last beer of the evening. The texture of this beer is quite thick however, and is very malty - id say maybe a touch over what id want in an APA.

Went well with a pie and sauce, and a ciggy. What more could a guy want though?


----------



## Simon W (9/1/07)

Your not alone, I have tasted what I can only describe as 'pineapple' in brews with American hops. I've kept it to myself mostly, except for ausdb's wholebag brewday. Some of you might remember me mentioning pineapple in that amazing Double IPA Kook brought along.


----------



## Asher (10/1/07)

*GL's Green Tea Lager*

Opened with little to no hiss. (I think the re-capped twist top was a bit loose).
Poured well with the usual tea haze. slightly browner than mine. Upon tasting I was greeted with a suprisingly solid malt backbone with little carbonic bite to hide behind. This balanced well with the bitterness, tea tannins and warming alcohol notes... The tea tang lingers long enough to make you crave another sip. 
Nice drop Simon.

Asher for now


----------



## roger mellie (10/1/07)

*Smashed Santa Bitter*

I read the blurb - brewed in the nick of time - could have fooled me - this is ready to go.

Excellent carbonation - on the lower side of the scale - perfect for the style. Head didnt last long but thats cool with me. Lovely biscuity, toffee, malty notes with a sweet finish. Divine aromas showed through when she warmed up - vanilla (stole that from Simon) and spice.

A commendable effort. Definitely not ordinary. Recipe pleeeeeese.

RM


----------



## Asher (10/1/07)

*AusDB's Smasher Santa Ordinary Bitter*

Nice label.

Clear amber/coppper colour with reasonable head retention at best. Caramel roasty malt aromas followed by similar flavours with fruity notes. Nice hoppy finish but a little dry (mash temp?). Overall this beer has a great malty nose and hop flavour to boot. A hard thing to squeeze out of a lower OG style. The dry finish may not be to style but I bet it makes this beer hard to stop at just the one glass...

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (10/1/07)

* Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale.*
Appologies as I had had a few by the time I cracked this one. Slight haze from memory, aroma didn't have hops but kinda yeasty which was nice. Carbonation was spot on, tasted bloody great and I was wishing my keg had that in it. Top drop and my pick of the case to date.

*Bavarian Suprise*
Carbonation was pretty good I thought, aroma was nice spicy or something. Poured hazy. Flavour reminded me of a hint of the mint sauce you put on lamb? Did you put mint in this? I liked it, fairly dry finish. Keep thinking of mint?


----------



## BigAl (10/1/07)

*Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*

Its a rainy nite, so better crack the Rainy Zephyr.

Deep copper coloured, very slight chill haze (being really picky here), nicely carbonated, a thinish head, though it lasted all the way down the glass. 
When i smelt it and had my first sip i could really taste the malt, almost a sweet smell. With continued drinking the bitterness tended to shine through. I think it was fairly well balanced in the end. It was fairly dry and drunk with a Pad thai it when down absolutey great.

A good easy drinking pale ale. Nice work, here's to Rainy Deebee. :beer:


----------



## ausdb (11/1/07)

roger mellie said:


> I read the blurb - brewed in the nick of time - could have fooled me - this is ready to go.
> A commendable effort. Definitely not ordinary. Recipe pleeeeeese.





Asher said:


> Clear amber/coppper colour with reasonable head retention at best. Caramel roasty malt aromas followed by similar flavours with fruity notes. Nice hoppy finish but a little dry (mash temp?). Overall this beer has a great malty nose and hop flavour to boot. A hard thing to squeeze out of a lower OG style. The dry finish may not be to style but I bet it makes this beer hard to stop at just the one glass...


Thanks guys, the recipe is now up and as you can see it really was slapped together at the last minute.

Note the database is missing Jaggery palm sugar so brown sugar was selected just make the OG correct. Asher I think the jaggery is what helps out with the dry finish and caramel aroma's flavours, the mash was about 67-68 at dough in and had dropped to 65C after about 90 minutes (but I didn't intend to mash that long). Colourwise I would have liked darker, I had drunk a bottle of Macs Sassy Red on the Friday night before and was looking for that sort of hue. I don't think that Carared adds all that much of a red tinge and would use more next time.

I am starting to like the 1332 yeast, nice and malty, drops pretty bright but doesn't give up the ghost and cling to the bottom like 1968 my old 'standard' yeast does. Yet SimonW had a different experience with it.

I have just brewed a 55L batch of Smashed Sant MKII and tweaked the grain bill to make it a bit darker and also loaded the hops up to 35IBU using Styrians instead of Northdowns and with 100g of Styrians/EKG's in the hopback at the end. I have split fermented with 3 yeasts WY1332, TT yeast and some WLP023 Burton (which did not take off so got a packet of windsor thrown in). I will bring some along to the next WCB meeting to compare.


----------



## BigAl (11/1/07)

*Ashes Bavarian Surprise*

Nice psst on opening the bottle. Hint of hop aroma, halletau maybe?, slight lager sulfer smell, must be the pale lager!
good carbonation, light body, crisp, well balanced, very tasty, great beer for a hot perth afternoon like this weekend.


----------



## facter (11/1/07)

Hill Billy


woooo doggy! Bit of a feisty carb on this one, would have been perfect on a weizen but not so great here, had to de-froth a few times. Pretty neutral flavour, had a slightly apple taste to the one I had - not hugely evident but just in the back of the profile. No real hop background but anice bitterness - it was fairly chill here tonight, and im thiking ot would be a nice neutral hot weather beer than anthing else. Not a top favorite so far, but I finished it off and could have gone another.


----------



## mika (11/1/07)

* Fletch weizen *

I'd had a few by this stage. Seemed like a really nice beer, not much head though. Think it needed to be stirred up before I poured it, I could smell a nice Coriander flavour when pouring but didn't really come thru in the taste.
A nice easy drinking beer though and I could have sunk a few more

* Vlad's Pale Ale *

Had this the other night. Nice clean tatsing beer with a fairly low carbonation level, not that it detracts from the beer at all. I did notice a weird after taste that I couldn't identify. Nothing bad, in fact it gave the beer a character of it's own, The missus suggested it was a smoke flavour but I'm not sure that's the right description.

* December Fest *

Once more, the bottle's empty and I don't know what happened to it :huh: Does this mean I have a drinking problem ? h34r: 
I seem to recall thinking it wasn't much like the HofBrau version I had a couple of months before, but still nothing that you'd pour down the sink. Apart from that..sorry Tony...I got nothing.


----------



## deebee (13/1/07)

I was waiting to see if anyone died of botulism or claimed to taste DMS in my beer, but we are all still alive and one or two of you enjoyed my beer, so here goes.

It was brewed with the no chill method. h34r:


----------



## mika (13/1/07)

Didn't I mention my time in the emergency room being dosed on antibiotics. I'm sure I mentioned almost throwing up due to the DMS taste.
....No ? Oh well...maybe it doesn't matter how it's chilled then


----------



## Goat (13/1/07)

OK, here goes. I cracked a few last night...

*Fallen Angel Bo Pils*
the first thing I have to remind myself is to read the fine print ! I just assumed that it was force carbonated, not bottle conditioned. As a result there was some unwitting agitation of the bottle which resulted in a fairly cloudy presentation. There was also a fairly prominent yeast bite to it. Trying to screen that yeast flavour out, the beer - as one would expect - was refined and clean tasting, well carbonated if a little darker than one would expect. I'm not sure that the BJCP guidelines were strictly adhered to with beauty, but the beer was great.

*Vlad's Transylvanian Pale Ale*
Poured with an orangey golden colour, with a slight haze and well carbonated leaving a solid head all the way to the bottom of the glass. Powerful hop taste on first sip which reminded me of grape seed tanins (like when you bite int one when eating a grape). This was followed by a very smooth almost creamy (wheat?) mouth feel and lovely malt in the background. Enjoyed this beer a lot.

*Rainy Zephyr Pale Ale*
Sensational beer - my pick so far. Poured darkish for a "pale" ale. Carbonation was spot on creating a good head which lasted and laced down the glass. Nice and distinct hop flavours give way to a beautiful sweet, rich maltiness, with considerable bitterness on the roof of my mouth a lingering long after. If this had less hops it would make a sensational Belgian/trappist with those raisiny malty complex flavours. I really liked this beer, a fitting testament to a great friend.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/1/07)

*Dezemberfest*

A nice light tan colour, moderate carb with firm head that thinned out but stayed the distance. Malty on the nose with a full malty mouthfeel and taste to match and enough hop to balance and add some length. Very enjoyable and would benefit from a longer lagering priod.

*Smashed Santa*

Cloudy orangey colour, nice head that thins out. Bit of a toasty aroma and not much hop. Full bodied with a bit of a spicey note, I picked Styrians but was wrong again. In view of the mash temps used I would have increased the frogs bladders by about 25% to give that bit more je ne sais qoui.

*Whistlingjacks Hefeweizen*

Nice carb, thick head that eventually left. Golden haze colour, clove aroma and in the first taste. The beer cleared to almost a krystal on warming up, not sure what this suggests, a protein rest for the wheat? or the yeast characteristics, dunno really. Still liked it though.

*Als Saaz B*

Well carbed, thick rocky head that persists, yellow straw colour, huge hop aroma.
Full bodied and malty, very well balanced. The most enjoyable so far, and I'd be very happy to brew a lager like this.


----------



## roger mellie (15/1/07)

*Cases Faded Curtains*

I would never criticise a fellow homebrewers beer - but this had absolutely no carbonation so subsequently I think its unfair to judge on that basis.

*Goats Wit for Brains*

Interesting... Lovely tight white head - Initially I got the mouldy oranges that I class as desirable - subsequent aroma changed somewhat to candy floss/toffee notes. Malty to the finish and a beer that has a lingering taste that I cant identify - like bubble gum but I cant put a name to it. Refreshing beer - liked it a lot - just dont think I 'got it'.

I have never made a belgian wit - keen to give it a try - what yeast did you use??

RM


----------



## Asher (15/1/07)

*Fletch weizen*



First up on a hot Saturday. The colour of copper to brown was a good hint that plenty of crystal or roast malt had been used here.... Aroma was sweet with bubblegum bananna and a touch of caramel. flavour backed all this up with plenty of nutty caramelness. Finish was crisp.


----------



## Tony M (15/1/07)

View attachment Xmas_case_reviews.doc
This is so you can keep up with the gossip folks.


----------



## ant (15/1/07)

Nice work Tony. Would be nice to see 21-odd reviews for each beer??? 


Hint: Pls post your thoughts; no-one here dislikes feedback; positive, constructive or otherwise...


----------



## deebee (16/1/07)

Good stuff Tony. I have a few additions to make. 

No apologies for these hazy memories and inarticulate ramblings: these were beers I drank either too drunk to remember well or too geographically removed from pen and paper 

JasonY's APA: A Thai chef once told me that the best Thai food should be too hot to eat but too delicious to resist. This beer reminded me a little of that: too hoppy to drink, too delicious to resist. I love beer like this, APA on steroids, one of my favourites of the case.

Fletchweizen: Made me feel like I was sitting next to a beautiful woman at a dinner party. I knew I was in the presence of class but had nothing clever to say. It made me think: "wheat?" and then suddenly "Belgian?" then "mmmmm bloody good." Sorry I don't really drink these beers much and if it had really been a woman, I would have gone home alone. Fortunately, it was a beer and I got to drink it all, which was nice.

Hopburst: I loved this beer too. Like others I expected more hops flavour and aroma, but once I got over that I rated this beer as well-balanced, clean-flavoured and good drinking.

Please Sir Strong Ale: Bloody magnificent also. I seem to remember esters and raisiny flavours, a warming drink, then a sadly empty glass.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/1/07)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 11021
> This is so you can keep up with the gossip folks.



Nice work Tony, could you just add the poster and their home address, so we can throw rocks through the window of anyone that was rude about our beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/1/07)

Currently drinking my second bottle of Ash's Barvarian surprise. Bloody good beer, very well crafted, wish I could get my lagers like this.


----------



## JasonY (19/1/07)

Mellies summer ale I had tonight bloody tasty and very refreshing almost like a fruity APA but not if that makes any sense. Never tried Nelson Sauvin hops but assume that was a good part of the flavour. Very nice, shame there was only one.

Must confess I drank another two last night but can't remember whos they were :huh: they were nice but. I will figure it out by elimination perhaps.


----------



## Simon W (20/1/07)

JasonY said:


> Must confess I drank another two last night but can't remember whos they were huh.gif they were nice but. I will figure it out by elimination perhaps.



I'm gonna confess too. The same thing happened to me over Xmas/NewYear
and I'm still trying to work out who's who's. Some of the labels fell off in the esky too, which doesn't help.


----------



## Asher (20/1/07)

*Kroozy's Smoggy Summer Ale*

Poured with a bit of weight probably due to high final gravity. Head thick and creamy. Some cloudyness despite 3 weeks cc'ing in fridge. Nice flavour of subdued maltiness. Some extract twang there but not enough to turn me away. This beer reminds me of the kitted product but its great drinking and with a bit of hop tea added it would be a great beer. Not sure of what yeast was used but if it was the kit yeast you have done a geat job taming it and cheers to you

Asher for now


----------



## Asher (20/1/07)

*Mellie's English Summer Ale*

I savoured this beer over three glasses and even the last one poured relatively clear. Aroma - It had me stumped as to what it was at first untill I read the label and noticed the word 'Sauvin'. Anyway it was malty with some floral notes. A whole lot less body than Kroozy's even though both state 1014 as the FG. Bitterness becomes evident only because it lingers past the malt. Flavour wise, I got aniseed and a herbal mix as well. Nelson Sauvin is such a complex beast that I'd hate to be judging styles where this hop is appropriate in the coming years... Its just such a mixed bag of flavours...

Asher for now


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/1/07)

*Hopburst*

Poured to firm head, cloudy amber colour, mild American hop aroma that faded . Only enough hop to balance the beer but as there was very little malt taste, this was easy.

*Big Dog Gt Lager*

Dense white head, hazy light straw colour, gentle stream of bubbles feeding the head. Slight whiff of sulphur, clean and refreshing, very easy to drink. A modern classic.

*Golden Harvest Ale*

Huge fluffy head lots of steady carbonation. Beautiful copper colour and absolutely crystal clear. Inviting American hop aroma, citrus at the front with a lingering grapefruit at the end, and a dry finish. I think this is a kit and bits beer, (I could'nt pick any "extract twang" or maybe it was masked by the Amarillo), and as such is an excellent example of what can be achieved with good brewing practice.


----------



## facter (25/1/07)

*Smashing Santa Ordinary Bitter*

Oh man, I liked this. My non-beer drinking friend, she liked this too - which is a change! Her commentsz were that it had that nice creamyness, that it was quite bitter which she didnt like all that much, but as she sat ther with her midriff top and her very tiny skirt sipping on it on a summers day I reckoned that if SHE liked it, then it had to be good. Which is my opinion as wel - nice, rich head. Nice, malty malty - good level of bitterness and not much on the hops flavour and aroma. She left flourishing her denims, and the glass was empty - she wanted another glass, but, alas, it was all gone ...


----------



## mika (28/1/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> *Golden Harvest Ale*
> 
> Huge fluffy head lots of steady carbonation. Beautiful copper colour and absolutely crystal clear. Inviting American hop aroma, citrus at the front with a lingering grapefruit at the end, and a dry finish. I think this is a kit and bits beer, (I could'nt pick any "extract twang" or maybe it was masked by the Amarillo), and as such is an excellent example of what can be achieved with good brewing practice.



Think you got that review mixed up Vlad :huh: 
I used US56 for a dry finish, but it finished fairly high at 1014, though I guess it's had a while in the bottle now.
I'll have to try this beer again, as when I first tried it (before the swap) the hops hadn't come thru very well at all.
And it was an extract brew, made from a couple of tins of Coopers liquid malt extract and a few extra grains added for good measure.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (29/1/07)

nope


----------



## mika (29/1/07)

Oh well...Cheers then


----------



## barfridge (10/2/07)

Goat's Wit For Brains

Pours a hazy gold, with a thin but long lasting fine white head. Aroma is low on the esters, some moderate bubblegum detected, but high on the orange. There's something else there as well, but I can't recognise it.

Flavour is midly malty, it's there but doesn't dominate. The orange flavour is quite strong, possibly could be a little more subtle. Mouthfeel is fantastic, finish is medium to slightly dry.

Not a bad effort, considering the 'interesting' fermentation regieme.


----------



## mika (11/2/07)

*HopBurst Amber Ale *

My version seemed to be fairly under carbonated as while it poured with not a bad sort of head (after a bit of a flourish) there was no bubble activity in the glass and the mothfeel matched that. Seemed to have a bitterness bite upfront which after a couple more sips mellowed and it turned into quite an easy drinking beer. I've tasted another beer like this but can't think what causes it. While it's well known that it wasn't what the brewer was hoping for it's still turned out as a very easy drinking APA.

* Roger Mellie's Summer Ale*

This was drunk a little while ago, so my memory is somewhat hazy. I recall it had a weird hop aroma, taste. IIRC this brew used Nelson Sauvin or whatever it's called, either way I'd attribute the taste to the hop rather than the grain bill or a by product of fermentation. That being the case, I can't claim to be a huge fan of the Nelson hops, though the beer base itself was great.

* Smashed Santa Ordinary Bitter *

The smell on opening made me think the 4.2% printed on the label was a lie, though it certainly didn't taste like a high alcohol beer. Light carbonation, not the level of bitterness that I'd usually attribute to this style, but a nice drop that disappeared all too quickly.


----------



## Simon W (11/2/07)

mika_lika said:


> My version seemed to be fairly under carbonated as while it poured with not a bad sort of head (after a bit of a flourish) there was no bubble activity in the glass and the mothfeel matched that.



Thanks mika, was going to request some feedback on this, was wondering about it last night.
It's very strange, I have had 14 of the 16 'leftovers' I have in glass bottles, and all have been perfectly carbonated, with active bubbles to the end of the glass. The brew was bulk primed.
I'm thinking the PET bottles definatelly need a higher prime to compensate for seepage(sp?) or expansion or something.

Simo


----------



## Goat (12/2/07)

*JasonY's APA*

Bloody nice beer ! 

The hop aroma leapt out of the bottle and poured a cloudy but rich amber/golden colour with a good head. Strong bitterness followed the lovely rich/sweet malt. I had an LCPA immediatley after this and regretted the order of my selection - the APA was much nicer. Great work Jason, the 'hood will miss your contributions over the next couple of years.

What was your hopping regeme with this one ?


----------



## roger mellie (12/2/07)

*Fletchweizen*

Found this quaint little (big) beer shop in Warnbro - opposite the Last Drop. Had amongst other things a 2 pack of Erdinger Wiesse with a 500ml glass. Would have to admit to not owning many beer glasses - I drink most of my beer from Riedel Wine Tumblers - this time I couldnt help myself thoough - hope the beer tastes OK.

So - Down to my last 4 bottles of the case swap - what better to christen my new glass than with a Wheaty.

Well carbed, nice tight white head - golden almost reddy tints - I had taken the liberty of rolling the bottle so the pour was cloudy by my design.

Sweet Caramel Malt , quite thick mouth feel. Overt bubblegummy flavours - I didnt get banana - finished with a very slight metallic flavour which detracted slightly. Dont get me wrong - this was a superb beer.

Good way to break in my new glass.

3 to go.

RM


----------



## Simon W (13/2/07)

roger mellie said:


> Found this quaint little (big) beer shop in Warnbro - opposite the Last Drop.



Beer Shop?!
It's only a 2min drive from me and I had no idea! Will have to visit today. Thanks for the heads-up Roger!

Edit: typo's


----------



## Hillbilly (13/2/07)

Well Im down to the last bottle of the case, Toby from Barfridge, Now thats what I call a gutsy beer, few of them and Id be doing cartwheels through the garden, top drop.
I would like to thank everyone for their beers it was an amazing experience for a K+K man to enjoy all these AG beers and to hear ever ones comments on the beers. Hope to do it all again next X-mas, see you all at Ashers.
Hillbilly.


----------



## Goat (18/2/07)

*Big Dog Brewing - Green Tea*

Brilliant clear bright pour, light straw in colour - well, until it got to the yeast anyway. Carbonation is a little on the light side with no head in the poured glass. Winey type notes on the nose with something else in there - could be the tea, but I can't really remember what that smells like. Clean, balanced taste with no flavour standing out except, again there is something in the background which I can't get a handle on. This would be a great refresher after a day in the back yard. Nice beer Simon - though I have to say that given the choice, I'd go one of your English Ales. 
Oh, and SWMBO, who I'm sharing it with says that 'it's right up there' with the best of the Christmas Case thus far - I didn't get that accolade....


----------



## JasonY (18/2/07)

Goat said:


> What was your hopping regeme with this one ?



All in this post. It was a little bitter I thought and would drop a bit of the 60min stuff but probably add a little more late chinook 

All that said next time I brew I plan to be using fresh flowers so will undoubtedly go stupid  not sure I can ship from the US but


----------



## mika (18/2/07)

JasonY, I'd rate your brew in the top 5 of the case, if not the top. Don't change anything !
On my 'To brew' list and I'll be following your recipe precisely


----------



## Tony M (19/2/07)

Goat,
Didnt wait until 2025 as advised. You're full of bull. That wit knocked our socks off. It stopped the pool game. Brilliant.


----------



## barfridge (20/2/07)

GL's greent tea lager.
Pours fully pale, Asher would be proud of the lack of EBC's. Cloudy as heck, possibly due to the brewer being crap tannins from the tea. Head is like a pitbull: dense, packed tight and just won't quit. 

Faint noble hop aroma, medium carbonation, decent malt body, silky mouthfeel and a refreshing tannin bitterness. Overall a pretty decent drop, considering the brewer.

edit: actually, most of the haze seems to be chill haze. It's alot clearer by the end of the glass. What base malt did you use GL?


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/2/07)

barfridge said:


> the brewer being crap What base malt did you use GL?



I'm not talking to you anymore.


----------



## barfridge (21/2/07)

hehe GL, don't be all sore, just because you guys lost the cricket rugby....oh bugger.  Now we have to cling to our prowess in bloody netball to salvage some national pride. :unsure: 

Next up is deebee's rainy zephyr pale ale. In a word: magnificent. Malty, hoppy, tasty, heady, clear-y, pretty much all the right words ending in 'y'. A worthy and fitting tribute.


----------



## Tony M (3/3/07)

*Ant's Strong english ale*
Unfortunately, this beer was a great disappointment. Why? There was only one bottle!!
A most enjoyable beer that has matured nicely in the bottle. The toffee overtones in the maltiness together with well balanced bitterness gave great satisfaction to this humbled brewer. The three months wait gave the head a chance to develop into a compact blanket of fine bubbles that remained to the last great drop. Definitely one to put on the "to do"list

ps. didn't like the Yarra colour


----------



## JasonY (12/3/07)

*Toby *
Well I reckon I was ripped off with this one Barf. It doesn't taste like a 9% beer, very smooth with the balance being toward the malt in my taste. If its 9% then burn the recipe as I could drnik it on a summers day in place of a 4% lager.


----------



## Simon W (12/3/07)

*Roger Mellie's(?) English Summer Ale*

Half the label is missing on this("H SUMMER ALE"), but from dodgy memory it's Rogers?
Interesting aroma and taste I've never experienced before, that I really liked alot! I've decided I'm crap at giving names to tastes and aromas, so I'm not even going to try.

_Definatelly_ gonna have to try some Nelson Sauvin in a future brew, I really like it!


----------

